# hi i am new and need info on partners sperm test results



## lgorden (Jul 25, 2005)

hi i am louise and new to this. i have had twin girls who are just over four and my new partner has had a sperm test and no sperm were found in the results. does anyone know what this means or how we get treated? am desperate for more babies. and i am feeling really low at the moment.  can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Louise,

I'm really sorry about your partners results.  My hubby also had a sperm analysis done a while ago and they found no sperm (I think it's called azoospermia). Anyway, he's had several tests done since then and they've mananged to find some (not sure how many tho  ).  They have frozen then so we can use them for ICSI treatment.  All being well we start our 1st cycle at the end of Aug. 

If he had the test done via a GP then they should refer him (you both) to a fertility consultant.  The time you have to wait will depend on the NHS waiting list for your area.  We are going to pay private (but had most tests for prep done on NHS).  The consultant should then be able to run more in depth tests and give you your options.  They may be able to retrieve sperm directly from the testes (not sure what the op is called).  My hubby has also had this done many years ago.

I hope this answers a couple of your questions.  I can imagine how   your feeling but the things they can do these days are absolutely amazing.  If you have any other questions just give me a shout - you should find the answer to most of your questions somewhere on this site and everyone is really friendly and ready to listen when you need.

Hope you're feeling better.  Take care
Cass
xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi,

Just to say I would really recommend your DH goes for accupuncure. Mine did and is bumped his SA results from 6 - 100 million. Well worth it! Good luck,

xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I just wanted to say a big welcome to FF!


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Louise,

My DH has had testicular cancer and has no sperm at all when they take samples.

The next thing that may be done are some hormonal & chromosomal tests on your partner as these may shed a light on what is going wrong. My DH was referred to a Urologist for this at a NHS hospital. There are two categories of azoospermia - obstructive and non-obstructive.

If the problem persists and he is still azoospermic, then he can be offered things like hormonal help to produce sperm (depending on his tests) or an operation to see if there is any sperm lurking in his testicles but not being ejaculated.  There are other operations and treatments depending on what is found in his hormones or by a physical examination.

My DH has had 2 operations (called TESE in his case but there are variations) and they were able to find some sperm eventually. To do this they removed tissue and then incubated over-night. Some men are having this done in the UK at IVF clinics or at hospital. Some men are going abroad to clinics that have a lot of experience of this.

The sperm can either be removed before an IVF cycle or co-ordinated/times to match an IVF cycle. The type of IVF used is called ICSI.

This is an expensive and invasive procedure so I hope that a solution is found and ICSI is not needed. Please don't give up hope regardless, as we have had many successful pregnancies reported here using sperm retrieval and ICSI.  Some people decide not to try ICSI (or it doesn't work) and use donor sperm instead.

With warmest regards,


----------



## lgorden (Jul 25, 2005)

thankyou for your help with this. my fiance is going to the doctors tomorrow to see what is going to happen next. fingers crossed. will let you know.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Louise, Just to say that my DP has no sperm and are only option is to use donor. So thats the way it is for us. Im not saying that its the only way but it was something you may need to think.

Its not any easy decision hun,

Love Bronte x


----------

